# Stocking Suggestions for a 75 Gallon?



## 75GallonHat (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi there everyone!

My name is Becca, and I am new to the world of aquaria. I was given (by request) a wonderful gift of a 75 gallon aquarium.

It is fully cycled, with ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates at 0. I am running an EHEIM filter with a Marineland Emperor Bio Wheel. Temps are consistently around the 78 F range. 

Currently, I have just a very few fish in the tank, and am looking for some stocking suggestions. Originally I had thought that I did not want to deal with live plants or aquascaping, but I've more or less come around on this, and would like to incorporate some freshwater plants and natural driftwood. I've been doing my own research on this, and am aware that most aquariums with live plants will need some sort of C02 injection system for maximum growth. I also know that some fish are prone to pick and eat at live plants, like snails and Oscar fish.

Currently I have:
-6 Mollies of varying breeds (balloon, dalmatian, swordtail, etc.)
-2 Three Spot (aka Blue) Gouramis
-1 Rainbow Shark

I'm looking for some additional stocking suggestions. The Mollies might eventually be transitioned to a smaller 20G I have as a spare.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to this beautiful hobby. I'll just touch on some basic plant info, and the success that I have had.
I have low light, low teck, planted tank. No C02, no fertilizers (except for root tabs for my crypts and water sprite)
If you decide to go with co2 you can definately have a much wider selection of live plants..... But without Co2, your tank can still be great looking... Here are some HARDY, EASY, LOW LIGHT plants..
Anubias (like several different kinds)
Java Fern (around 3 different kinds)
Dwarf Sag (small plant toplant in the front as a foreground plant.
Water sprite 
Cryptocoryne(Crypts) (Lots of different ones) I have Tropica, Wendti and Balansae.
MOSS (Java, Xmas, flame + others)
Water Wisteria..

There are more, these are just the ones I have had experiance with...

Java Ferns and Anubias have Rhizomes... It is the thick part where the stems grow out of. DO NOT BURY THIS IN SUBSTRATE.. tie it to a rock or driftwood with cotton thread, fishing line, or a rubber band, and it will eventually attach itself... Moss should be secured the same way, and it will attach eventually... I use rubber bands for Java Fernd and Anubias... Moss is best with fishing line or thread... (IF YOU have plecos) use rubber bands or super glue gel for moss... They get caught in string or fishing line...

There you have it... My $.02

There are people on here who are was more knowledgable than me, but I know what I know, and hope it helps... Others will chime in on the other stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can do "low-light" plants like java fern, hornwort and hygrophila (sp?) and anacharis with no CO2 and a single 2 T8 fluorescent fixture with a glass lid. This is as far as I go in the planted tank direction. If you want to go all out with special substrate, CO2, strong lights and ferts, I would suggest a few books and a specilized forum like plantedtank.net. You can spend quite of bit of money here, so take your time, research and do it right the first time.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That must be a pretty peaceful rainbow shark, I thought they where supposed to be aggressive? The mollies don't get attacked at all? And for the plants, I really love java fern and anubias. Just because they really don't need much in the form of light and fertz, and you can attach them to decorations in the tank.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I don't currently have any cichlids, but I hope to get some soon. Once the mollies are gone, and the gouramis if possible, you could do some of those. One species I am interested are lamprologus multifasciatus, tiny shell dwelling cichlids. You could have a large colony in a 75.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol I don't think I would throw out 7/8th of my fish population


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

BettaGuy said:


> lol I don't think I would throw out 7/8th of my fish population


She said she has a 20 available.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 75GallonHat (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! Thanks all for the speedy replies. I am going to start out with a java fern, some java moss, and add some more live plants as I learn and research more.



BettaGuy said:


> That must be a pretty peaceful rainbow shark, I thought they where supposed to be aggressive? The mollies don't get attacked at all?


This was frankly a concern for me initially. I was assured by my local aquarium store that the Rainbow Shark would most likely stake out a particular corner/rock/cave at the bottom of the tank, and if provided with sunken flakes, would generally ignore the other tankmates. Thus far I have seen absolutely no aggression from him - he spends 90% of his time hiding in a large limestone cichlid rock. I do see him come out and zip around the tank at night, but I have not seen him interact with another fish. If it does become a problem, the fish will be separated.

I am, however, somewhat concerned about my Gouramis. The larger male will chase the other away, to the other side of the tank. He seems to have established the top portion as his "territory." I'm thinking, particularly due to their adult 6" size, of returning the more aggressive one.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Why not go the route of getting silk plants? They look just as real as the real thing. Plus side - no worries to deal with CO2. You can find some fairly cheap at Drs Foster & Smith website. Here's a nice variety pack for your tank:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20750+21402&pcatid=21402


I've got these in my 10 gallon tank:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20750+21406&pcatid=21406

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20750+21398&pcatid=21398


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Jake: sorry man, didn't read that

Ice: silk plants might look like the real deal, but they don't remove nitrates. And anubias, and java fern do with no co2 added.


----------

